# Esquema filtro pasa bajo pasivo



## XxalexX

necesito un esquema de un filtro pasa bajos pasivo que corte a los 150 hz.

he estado buscando por ahi,pero siempre me dicen que variando esto o lo otro se consigue algo,pero no entiendo muy bien de esto y necesito ayuda de expertos.

porfavor si alguien quiere buscarme o decirme como se hace,se lo agradeceria un monton,el filtro tendria que ser pasivo,pero como es para un trabajo,no hace falta que sea muy complicado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cosas que *NO* hace “El Buscador del Foro”

NO contamina.
NO afecta la capa de ozono.
NO contribuye al calentamiento global.
NO produce adicción.
NO posee efectos secundarios.
NO provoca impotencia sexual.
NO produce celulitis.
NO provoca nauseas o mareos.
No produce dolor de cabeza.
NO provoca hipertensión.
NO hace falta prescripción médica para su uso.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-paso-bajo-corte-100hz-8517/

*Filtros*


----------



## Eduardo

XxalexX dijo:
			
		

> necesito un esquema de un filtro pasa bajos pasivo que corte a los 150 hz.
> ................................
> el filtro tendria que ser pasivo,pero como es para un trabajo,no hace falta que sea muy complicado.


? ? ?
Filtro pasivo, sencillo, con frecuencia de corte 150Hz.   Util?... mas bien poco.


----------



## XxalexX

una cosa asi como esta ultima es la que me gustaria hacer,pero podriais decirme de que tipo son recomendables poner los condensadores? se que los electroliticos no valen porque tienen polaridad,pero cuales son los mejores que puedo poner¿

y las resistencias,en la tienda abria de 1060 ohm ? o tendria qeu poner 2 en serie para qeu lo sumen.


----------



## Eduardo

? ? ? 
Los componentes tienen tolerancias , las resistencias comunes son al 5 y 10%  y los condensadores comunes al 10 y 20% --> eso se arma con una resistencia 1K y un condensador de poliester de 1u. 
Y si queres poner un condensador mas chico como p.e. uno de 100n ceramico, usas una R de 10k y listo.

La frecuencia de corte REAL sera lo que salga de acuerdo a la tolerancia de los componentes.
Si hiciera falta una frecuencia REAL de corte precisa se agrega un preset, pero en este tipo de filtro es absurdo porque el corte esta lejos de ser abrupto.

Entre otras cosas, un filtro pasivo de corte abrupto no se puede hacer RC, hacen falta bobinas (con los inconvenientes que representan a baja frecuencia).


Ahora bien, esto sirve solamente con fines didacticos, porque se puede ver la respuesta en frecuencia caracteristica de un filtro de 1er orden (aunque mucho mas vistoso seria un filtro de 2do orden).  Para otra cosa NO sirve.


----------



## XxalexX

pero una cosa,el esquema ese que me habeis dado que corta a los 150 hz que es lo que hace,quitarme los graves o los agudos? 

porque lo que yo queria era quitarme los agudos para tener solo graves,pero ya no me interesa en 150,lo prefiero en 300 hz.

he provado a poner el condensador,pero claro,como pone ahi no vale,tenia que ponerlo en serie con el cable,y el negativo dejarlo.y con la resistencia no se me escuchaba nada.


----------



## Eduardo

Empecemos por donde corresponde.
*A que cosa le queres intercalar un filtro?*


----------



## XxalexX

aber,es un filtro de frecuencias para audio,vamos si el mismo titulo lo dice,"filtro paso bajo"
osea que lo que quiero esque solo se escuchen graves,vamos que quiero que sea como un subwoofer,mas o menos.

no se si hay que ponerlo a la entrada del amplificador,o ya a la salida.asi que ustedes me diran.

tambien me gustaria ver si se puede hacer un crossover de 2 vias,que no tenga ninguna bovina,porque ese es el problema mas grande que tengo,que ni se hacerlas ni se si las venden.


----------



## XxalexX

ya tengo un esquema de un cross over que encontre por ahi,buscando muy a fondo,aqui os dejo una imagen de el,y quisiera saber si alguien ha armado algo de esto alguna vez,y si es asi que me diga si esto funciona,ademas de esto,tengo otro problema,los amplificador operacionales que modelo deben ser para esto¿?


----------



## Fogonazo

*! Valla cambio ¡*, de un pasa-bajos pasivo a un crossover Linkwitz-Riley.

Si los quieres de 2 operacionales por capsula: TL072 o NE5532
o si los quieres de 4 operacionales TL074 o NE5534


----------



## XxalexX

otra pregunta,en el canal de los bajos,en la salida que hay entre las 2 primeras resistencias.mas adelante hay un condensador que pone arriba de el 2C,eso que significa¿


----------



## Fogonazo

Es la forma genérica de dar los valores de los capacitores para ese tipo de filtros, por ejemplo si
C1 = 3,3 nF
el que dice 2C (C2)
sera de 2 * 3,3nF = 6,6nF
O lo que es lo mismo poner 2 capacitores en parelo del valor de C1


----------



## XxalexX

Ok,gracias.


----------



## XxalexX

bueno mientras consigo las piezas y eso,he construido un filtro con una bovina para los graves,y un condensador de 1uF para los agudos,va bien y eso,y me extraña que la bovina la aya construido yo y que me funcione.el problema que tengo esque suenan unos pocos agudos de mas y no se de cuanto valor hay que ponerle la resistencia.asi que si ustedes pueden denme un valor.


saludos.


----------



## XxalexX

aca tienen lo que hice, el tweeter que tengo ahora mismo no es que tengo que poner,esta tarde si puedo lo cambio por uno de verdad,lo puse para ver si funcionaba correctamente.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No fijes la bobina con un tornillo metálico en el centro pues destrozas el flujo magnético y el valor de la bobina. Son bobinas con núcleo al aire, o sea nada debe traspasar el centro que sea magnéticamente interferible. Fíjala a su sitio con adhesivo, PERO NUNCA con un tornillo metálico que atraviese su núcleo. Saludos.


----------



## XxalexX

necesito vuetra ayuda lo antes posible,me he dado cuenta de que creo que faltan algunas frecuencias en el altavoz,y quiero hacer que el tweeter suene con mas medios,asi que necesito saber que condensador y que valor tengo que ponerle,el que tiene ahora mismo  es de 1uF y es de poliester,por favor,lo necesito cuanto antes.


----------



## belpmx

Hola.... soy un verdadero neofito en eso de la electronica.
Esto me gusta, quiero ahcer un filtro pasivo ya que un activo requiere  -+ voltaje y no tengo la forma de generarlos.
Solo quiero un filtro para que solo pasen los bajos, eso enviarlo a un amplificador mono y eso mandarlo a un woofer...
Al parecer es muy sencillo, pero la bobina... como calculo las vueltas que material usar....
La verdad minetras mas información mejor, no tengo problemas en leer, no uso al amigo google por que realmente no se que buscar, no se que palabras, terminos o que poner...
Gracias por la atención prestada


----------



## lordfrac

estos los venden en mercadolibre, que onda con estos


----------



## jhonymixfire

ingresa a esta pagina ay muy buenas soluciones y la mayoria son muy faciles y de paso ay exelentes videos http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com


----------



## Marano Santamarina

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad que de electronica entiendo poco, pero estoy interesado en construir uno de estos filtros pasa bajos. Según una tabla que postearon para un filtro de 130 hz hace falta un capacitor  de 150 uf; ahora mi pregunta ¿que tipo de capacitor y de que voltaje? ya que he visto que hay de diferentes tipo, y si alguien sabe como construir una bobina con nucleo de ferrita, (cantidad de espiras, tamaño del núcleo etc etc) estaria mas que agradecido. Gracias y saludos para todos.


----------

